# Haunted House Ideas



## skid_ripper (Sep 16, 2003)

Have a HAUNTED HOUSE this year and need some ideas? Become a member and view all our scary ideas and post some of yours for others to see! Find links to some of the BEST Halloween sites on the web. Scare the CRAP out of YOUR trick-or-treaters like the Great undisputed RIPPER!! At RIPPER'S Halloween House, even the adults RUN SCREAMING!!!
Also available, Links to other web sites with useful information on Halloween and Halloween related topics
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rippershalloweenclub


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Am I mistaken, or is this ANOTHER commercial? These things are getting to be as annoying as pop ups. On second thought, nothing is more annoying than pop ups. Even my ex's weren't more annoying than pop ups. Well, close. Good thing they don't happen in the posts. Post pop ups sounds like some kind of demented brand of cereal, which would make my anti-pop up program a cereal killer, wouldn't it?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Brought to you by Hostess CROP UPS!WE'VE Got The Bran If You Want The Brand!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

"I'm really scared of that serial killer in the white William Shatner mask with the orange fright hair," the Hostess Twinkie said, quivering a little.

"Who, Meyers?" the Ding Dong said dismissively. "Don't worry about him. He's a real weenie."

"Not Oscar Meyers, you idiot," the Twinkie said. "MICHAEL Myers. No wonder they call you a ding dong."

"Ho Hos," the Ding Dong said. "It's nothing to get in a squiggle over. Besides, the last thing I need is a food fight."

But before the Twinkie could answer, a butter knife slashed down, cutting it in half. Cream filling spread over the kitchen counter.

"Yikes!" cried the Ding Dong. "I'm getting out of here before he cuts off my Snow Balls!"


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*WOW David, that was a real ZINGER of a Tiger Tale! LMAO!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd think of a clever response, but I'm currently laughing too hard, Wicked!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*I made you laugh! I made you laugh!! THAT is so COOL! I never make you laugh like that! Or were you laughing at your own cleverness?*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

No! At your ZINGER! LMFAOROTFF!!!!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*hehehehe!! Now you know how fun it is to be on the recieving end of your slap-stick humor, thats why we love it so--LOL!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

*slaps self with stick* Oww! That wasn't very funny! But the rest of you like it, huh? Well, there's no accounting for taste, I guess. Speaking of taste, I could use a snack. Hey, whatdaya know. Someone left a Ding Dong sitting here!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LOL*





"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, notice how none of these posts have anything to do with the commercial that started this post? I guess we're not the only ones that got the zinger, huh?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*So true--You ever notice how many of the topics wind up so far off track--You'd think our mind wonder or something....What was I saying?*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

It doesn't matter. Want half a Twinkie?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Sure! Did you ever wonder if you ate enough twinkies--given they have a shelf life of F-o-r-e-v-e-r! If it would actually help preserve you after you die.....IF you died at all?? After all the tasty little snack is 70 years old now--and dosen't look a day over 50! LOL*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

My mind wonders so much, I forgot what I was going to type........................................Oh well. I herd an amusing little story about how every single Twinkie was made in one huge continuous run way back in the 50s. And we are eating the same Twinkies from back then to this day. They are all stocked in a huge warehouse in the desert somewhere. I wonder if that same warehouse is where they are keeping the alien stuff from Roswell these days????


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Either that or they ARE the alien from Roswell! That's why you'll occasionally heare a soft voice whispering "Die earthling, die!" while wandering down the snack aisle.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Thy're made from the cookbook at WalMart called How To Serve Man!Beware!!

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*No wonder they never spoil! They're made from cardboard!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------

